# Ppc



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Ok: Who uses PPC and how much do you spend per month? Do you think it is worth it?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Spend about 2,000 a month now, I think it's worth it.
Have been doing it for 5 years steady.
Also ranking in the top 1-3 organic results on most relevant searches.
Together the two have better results as we get a lot of
"you guys are everywhere" comments.

In the last 4-5 years:
Clicks 22,155
Impressions 4,948,107
CTR 0.45%
CPC CA$1.40
Total spent CA$30,965.92

Total spent $30,965.92


----------



## 4ThGeneration (Apr 17, 2007)

George Z said:


> Spend about 2,000 a month now, I think it's worth it.
> Have been doing it for 5 years steady.
> Also ranking in the top 1-3 organic results on most relevant searches.
> Together the two have better results as we get a lot of
> ...


I know Google is the main search engine, but do you use Yahoo also? If you do, is there a certain way to set it up for optimum results?

Thanks


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

4ThGeneration said:


> I know Google is the main search engine, but do you use Yahoo also? If you do, is there a certain way to set it up for optimum results?
> 
> Thanks


Don't even think about yahoo, they don't stop the website parking sites from clicking on your site and wasting your money.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

George Z said:


> Spend about 2,000 a month now, I think it's worth it.
> Have been doing it for 5 years steady.
> Also ranking in the top 1-3 organic results on most relevant searches.
> Together the two have better results as we get a lot of
> ...


so gotta ask, what percentage of leads do you get out of it? How long did it take once you started flipping the heavy coins around?


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

We use Yahoo and MSN-LiVe-Bing as well, but not so much 
their market share here is very small.
Maybe about 10-12 requests for estimates come from Google PPC a week.
Most requests by far come from the organic searches.


----------



## chitownpainter (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey George Z

It looks like your ppc campaign is doing great, can you share your account magager info, we are doing ppc but not getting those results, only about 3 4 leads per week.
If you can do that I'd really aprecciated it.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

chitownpainter said:


> Hey George Z
> 
> It looks like your ppc campaign is doing great, can you share your account magager info, we are doing ppc but not getting those results, only about 3 4 leads per week.
> If you can do that I'd really aprecciated it.


Not so organised, a big fat monster with thousands of keywords.
I did it myself mostly.
Only recently I we are trying to make sense out of it.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

George Z said:


> Not so organised, a big fat monster with thousands of keywords.
> I did it myself mostly.
> Only recently I we are trying to make sense out of it.


Hey George, 

We've been toying with ppc for a while now, but I find that the "broad match" option has hurt us tremendously as my ad placement had lost relevancy in placement. I am now trying to make sense of this. 

Do you use broad match or phrase match/exact match (or a combination?) and do you include your adds in network placements, or only on the google page? Thanks in advance.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Network is a waste of money, content is a waste also. Like I said before when the verious 
Parked sites list your ad on their site and I think when they list them they test them out to see if they work , and that cost you money. My clicks are about 5 bucks a hit, so yes that make me mad.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

We just started google and yahoo and are only dumping 30 or 40 a month on each so far with no results, I know I need to tweak them some and hope to start messing with it now that i have more time.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

y.painting said:


> Hey George,
> 
> We've been toying with ppc for a while now, but I find that the "broad match" option has hurt us tremendously as my ad placement had lost relevancy in placement. I am now trying to make sense of this.
> 
> Do you use broad match or phrase match/exact match (or a combination?) and do you include your adds in network placements, or only on the google page? Thanks in advance.


Trying to finetune as well.
70% of the clicks could be wasted on search terms such as:

"Homer Simpson painting" "wall painting of Toronto" etc.
So yes, broad match is not a good idea.
I also only allow search results, not content.
I limit the geographical area to about 40 kms
also don't have them running 24 hours (who would be clicking them at 2 am?
Check for click fraud as well through webstats.
I was surprised to see how many unusual clicks Google disallows.
I get the invalid click report every Monday morning, you can ask for it.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Z: Thanks for your insight and details. Appreciate it. I am considering this (done it in the past with absolutely no clue and got 0 hits) but need to understand it better.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yes, Google is more upfront that the others. This is why I stopped using the others.


----------

